# Any suggestion for a good safety management system



## tamarahard123 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello all! 

I'm quite new to this forum, and I'm hoping that the community is able to lend a hand. 

I'm an aviation student and researching on safety management systems. Is there somewhere that I am able to find a good safety management system, or any other airline's for that matter? Google haven't been too helpful (or I haven't been searching correctly). I am currently looking into a safety management system suggested by one of my friends. 

I'm looking forward to hearing from you guys and any help I can get!


----------



## Mambi (Feb 18, 2021)

Primavera is pretty good at managing safety-related things and with the right model can do excellent risk and reliability probabilistic  _simulations _as well. Might help?



			https://www.oracle.com/ca-en/industries/construction-engineering/primavera-p6/


----------

